# Very funny...



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

How about this Larry Griswold co inventor of the trampoline..


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Brilliantly funny.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Very good.

Ray. How do you find all this stuff on Youtube? Keep em coming.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So funny


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Excellent Ray

I thought you had solved a mistery for me with this but I think not.

Many many years ago there was a similar act on the Royal Variety Show. I have been trying to find out who it was and see if a video of their act was available anywhere.

Larry Griswold is an american but I am lead to believe the act I am looking for was Australian.

The Royal Variety act had a similar set up with a trampoline and a diving board but he spent more time going between the board and the mat in various very funny ways.

If anyone knows who I am talkimng about please let me know.

Meantime may thanks for finding this one.

Doug


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Again

Think I have found the Aussi one. Have a look at this.






Doug


----------

